# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Мартовский кот и мужчина - 10 отличий

## Irina

С наступлением весны мужская часть населения активизируется. Хотя мы к этому давно привыкли, наблюдать за мартовскими метаморфозами по-прежнему забавно. Так уж определено природой, что мужчины борются за внимание со стороны приглянувшейся представительницы слабого пола всеми доступными способами и методами.

В мире животных наибольшее количество самцов калечится и гибнет в брачный период. Человечество не отстает в этом плане от братьев своих меньших, с той лишь разницей, что брачный период у людей длится все-таки весь год, а методы борьбы за слабый пол куда более коварны и жестоки, чем простое бодание рогами и царапанье когтями соперника.

Как известно из мировой истории, ранее женщины становились причиной войн и межнациональных конфликтов (вспомните, к примеру, Троянскую войну и "яблоко раздора"), из-за них стрелялись на дуэлях. Затем появилась поговорка: "Женщина моего друга для меня - не женщина, но если она красивая, то он мне - не друг".

Ради женщин мужчины совершают подвиги. Из-за них они совершают и глупости. Только по одному велению капризного женского взгляда мужчина готов перевернуть весь мир и бросить его к ее очаровательным ножкам!

При этом, как ни парадоксально, оказывается, что завоевать женщину нужно было всего лишь на время, после чего начинаются поиски новой "жертвы". В этой статье мы рассмотрим наиболее распространенные способы борьбы представителей сильного пола за расположение слабого.

*1. Познакомиться*

Где обычно знакомятся люди? Можно, конечно, назвать ряд банальных мест. Но поскольку мы сейчас говорим о знакомстве с особой женщиной, которую мужчина выбирает в спутницы для дальнейшей жизни, то такие вещи, как дискотека, бар, библиотека, общественный транспорт и интернет отбросим - слишком редко такие знакомства перерастают в что-то серьезное.

Что остается? ВУЗ (борьба за одногруппниц или однокурсниц), работа (о романах с коллегами по работе пишут уйму любовных историй) и, к примеру, привычное место встречи компании на пикнике или в каком-нибудь кафе.

ВУЗ (или иные учебные заведения)

Поскольку девушки в это время предпочитают парней постарше, то молодым людям приходится приложить массу усилий, дабы добиться желаемого.

Возможностей проявить себя много. Начиная от банального (дать списать или помочь на семинаре), до совместного обеда в буфете или похода в кино. Как вы думаете, почему в школах и ВУЗах подшучивают над так называемыми "ботаниками"? Вовсе не потому, что считают их отставшими от жизни!

Причина в том, что они видят в них потенциальных соперников: именно «ботаникам» достается все внимание на зачетах и контрольных, а «крутые перцы» остаются никому не нужными. Потому менее грамотные (а оттого и менее востребованные представители сильной половины человечества) стараются компенсировать свои недостатки насмешками и тумаками.

Ответить в силу своей закомплексованности отличники не могут. Вот и получается, что на фоне острых на слово коллег они остаются в проигрыше. Хотя все могло бы быть наоборот, умей они вовремя ответить на оскорбление - остроумно и колко.

Также отличный способ показать себя - "внеуниверситетское" времяпровождение. Всякого рода вечеринки дают широкие возможности не просто проявить себя, но и, что главное в это время, убрать с пути основных соперников. Важны любые мелочи: вот кто-то не смог открыть бутылку шампанского или поскользнулся на кожуре от банана, кто-то пролил на штаны вино, неудачно выразился - вот он, шанс указать на его неуклюжесть и собственные сообразительность и решительность.

Работа

Возможности проявить себя на работе целиком зависят от занимаемой должности - чем выше, тем проще. Например, у начальника отдела намного больше шансов уложить в постель свою подчиненную, нежели у рядовых коллег или тех, кто стоит рангом ниже выбранной особы.

*2. Заманить*

Показать даме, что он - лучший вариант, начальник может очень просто: используя так называемый админресурс. Начальнику очень просто уверить женщину в том, что он - царь и бог отдела или же целого предприятия. Он может заставить кого-то больше работать, чтобы освободить симпатичную ему женщину от целого ряда дел, может выписать ей премию... Наконец, довольно откровенно намекнуть на то, что есть возможность повышения по службе, если она «кое-что» для него сделает.

Если же за женщину борются ее коллеги, не имеющие должностных различий, то процесс завоевания обходится без использования своего положения, но с большим количеством интриг. Все - начиная от банальной чашки кофе в знак симпатии и заканчивая предложением подвезти домой - делается с одной целью. Отнюдь не ради замужества. Хотя и это возможно.

Падких на женскую красоту много, так что кто лучше себя проявит, того она и выберет. Хорошая возможность показать себя появляется на корпоративных вечеринках. Всевозможные ухаживания, угощения, флирт - тут все зависит от возможностей и фантазии потенциального ухажера.

*3. Показать себя с лучшей стороны*

Мужчина "прихорашивается" исключительно для того, чтобы потенциальная избранница увидела его во всей красе. Это касается как внешнего вида, так и манер. Отъявленный разгильдяй может при желании показать себя образованным и начитанным интеллигентом, - и все только ради того, чтобы затащить женщину в постель.

Вы никогда не замечали, как изменяется тон общения в мужской компании, когда мимо проходит женщина? Каждый мужчина становится немного сам не свой, стараясь преподнести себя в самом выгодном свете (лучше всего это получается, если использовать контраст - т.е. на фоне других мужчин, далеких от идеала).

В плане завоевания симпатий противоположного пола мужчины не сильно отстали от своих четвероногих сородичей. Как, например, самцы птичьего племени выделяют себя из массы своих соплеменников? Либо пением, либо окрасом, либо и тем, и другим одновременно.

*4. Если надо, то и подраться*

Среди мира фауны нередки смертельные бои за самку. Причем самцы, которые неистово дерутся в брачный период, спокойно сосуществуют весь оставшийся год.

У людей все иначе. Во-первых, побеждает тут не только самый сильный, но и самый умный и сообразительный. Во-вторых, женщина, в отличие от какой-нибудь тигрицы, имеет право выбора, а не просто достается победителю схватки.

*5. Очаровать на свидании*

Кстати, тут один интересный момент. В качестве небольшого лирического отступления - ученые нашли удивительное сходство в амурном поведении человека и шимпанзе, точнее в том, как они назначают свидание своим потенциальным партнерам.

Самец шимпанзе ожидает самку у приметного места в лесу (возле дерева или камня): он прохаживается по площадке, срывает пучки травы и натирает ими поясницу, где расположены пахучие железы. Обязательно помечает территорию "места свидания". Самка появляется не сразу. Некоторое время она прячется в кустах и наблюдает за самцом, после чего выходит к нему.

Как у людей? Молодой человек назначает девушке свидание у памятника, под часами - вот оно, "приметное место"! Он прохаживается, держа букет цветов (трава!) за спиной (в районе поясницы!). Вместо того, чтобы метить территорию, он обильно душится туалетной водой... А девушка не спешит. Она имеет неписанное право опоздать.

Похоже, не так ли? Только прежде чем добиться свидания с самкой шимпанзе, самцу придется изрядно попотеть в борьбе с коллегами по полу. В лучшем случае проигравший отделается несколькими тумаками.

*6. Унизить соперника*

То ли дело мир людей. Я, к примеру, знаю несколько случаев, когда за расположение одной женщины в буквальном смысле слова дрались лучшие друзья. В одном случае все закончилось благополучно - примирительным обедом с пожеланием счастья более удачливому, - прежние соперники остались друзьями. Во втором случае о дружбе пришлось забыть.

Шутливые насмешки друг над другом с целью показать себя остроумным, а противника - слабым и смешным, - это мелочь среди перечня того, на что идут мужчины. Это раньше все решалось в честном поединке, а сейчас - другая эпоха, другие нравы.

*7. Ухаживать*

Повести женщину в ресторан, пройтись с ней по берегу моря, совершить романтическую поездку - это второй этап борьбы за расположение женского пола. Первый, конечно, убедить ее сходить в ресторан (и т. п. - все зависит от вариантов) именно с этим мужчиной. Ведь если она красива, то желающих много.

*8. Запугать соперников*

Мужчина против мужчины. Это тот вид соперничества, который, в основном, носит тайный характер, поэтому для женщины невидим. Когда соперники равны в глазах женщины, то оппоненты начинают строить друг другу козни, стараясь очернить своего соперника в ее глазах.

Хорошо, если мужчины договорятся полюбовно и в качестве отступного послужит ящик горячительного напитка. Бывают же случаи, когда в "смертельной схватке" сражаются начальник и подчиненный. Это обычно заканчивается плачевно для последнего - увольнением.

Чаще всего итогом такой борьбы за тело и душу избранницу становится банальная драка - все как в старые добрые времена. Хуже, когда "бои" за женщину проходят на работе, - потенциального соперника пытаются подставить, показать начальству его профнепригодность и т. п.

*9. Потерять друга*

Расскажу случай из жизни. В одной из редакций, где я работал, два журналиста, что называется, "запали" на новенькую коллегу. Они буквально наперегонки бежали к ней, чтобы помочь освоиться на новом месте, рассказывали о том, к кому и в каких случаях надо обращаться и т. п. Угощали ее кофе и сигаретами, предлагали встретиться после работы и рассказать о премудростях работы в этом месте.

Бедная девушка оказалась попросту затерроризированной таким вниманием со стороны коллег, которые вдруг из лучших друзей превратились в непримиримых врагов. Если раньше они часто помогали друг другу в подготовке материалов, то теперь начали чинить козни один одному.

В конечном итоге все закончилось для них весьма неутешительно: главный редактор уволил обоих, а у девушки, как оказалось, уже имелся молодой человек.

*10. Остаться без добычи?*

И все же, в выборе партнера, как ни крути, ключевая роль принадлежит женщине. Как бы мужчина не старался себя проявить, если она его не захочет - все усилия тщетны. Такова правда жизни, которую мы, мужчины, к сожалению, не хотим принимать.

Источник: YouSmi.by

----------

